# Need help Deep Freeze 6.61



## gageel (Oct 11, 2011)

i cannot remove deep freeze on my notebook,i dont see deep freeze icon tray,i cannot disable deep freeze,cannot use hot key alt+ctrl+shift+F6 to logon deep freeze control panel,frzstate2k cannot work normaly if i click to open it say "Unable to load Deep Freeze configuration. Login Program will not be available.
"cannot stop or disable deepfreeze on service(local),please help me fix this problem,i cannot remove any program or install anything,

window 7 starter sp1
intel(R) atom(TM) cpu N450 1.66ghz 167ghz
ram 1gb
system type 32-bit Operating system


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

How to Remove Faronics Deep Freeze 6 in Three Different Ways


----------

